# Cozumel for Spring Break



## Huntgas (Feb 1, 2014)

Occidental Allegro Cozumel Resort for Spring Break 2bd/2ba.
Dates are March 15-22 (actually available starting March 13). We are using the unit from March 1-13.
2 BR/2BA that sleeps 8
The AL (all-inclusive fees) are Optional with our original contract.
This unit is the "Diamond Suite" which is the top floor and beachfront unit closest to dive shop,pools and First Club.
Asking $100 per night OBO.
Send offers.


----------



## Huntgas (Feb 6, 2014)

Looking for offers....


----------



## brenv (Feb 12, 2014)

*Interested*

I sent you and email...


----------



## Huntgas (Feb 12, 2014)

*Reply*

Just replied to your email with info and pictures.  Call me if you want.
Thanks


----------



## brenv (Mar 2, 2014)

I just sent you an email. ENJOY YOUR VACATION


----------



## Huntgas (Mar 6, 2014)

*Rented*

Rented. 
Thanks to all. 
Danny


----------



## palualas (Mar 7, 2014)

*interesting on renting*



Huntgas said:


> Occidental Allegro Cozumel Resort for Spring Break 2bd/2ba.
> Dates are March 15-22 (actually available starting March 13). We are using the unit from March 1-13.
> 2 BR/2BA that sleeps 8
> The AL (all-inclusive fees) are Optional with our original contract.
> ...



Hello, i am interesting on renting your unit for march 15 to march 22 2014 we are 4 adults and 2 kids, just want to know about the location of the hotel is it at palya del carmen and can i pay you trough paypal. thanks!


----------

